# Eureka Blow Up system



## HowardND (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi all, as a long time owner of a Eureka Mignon, I'm interested in the new range's Blow Up system. There's a YouTube video of it here:






I chatted with Bella Barista but they knew very little about it, including my main question to them: will the new hoppers fit on my two year old Mignon?

Anyone seen this up close or, even better, used it and have an opinion on its efficacy? I'm bored of the post-grind slapping sessions


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That looks interesting. Perhaps someone could manufacture them to different sizes to fit all the known brand hoppers.

Looks to be more efficient than the lens hood puffer method.


----------



## matomoto (Jun 15, 2018)

Bfff






Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

From what i understand it's not compatible with Mignon.

So far only someone from Australia reviewed it online (the video above, there's also another one), though to be honest i'm not sure he's using it correctly. Don't think you're supposed to keep pushing it like that during grinding.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

matomoto said:


> Bfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is horrendous!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Knew I should have patented the lens hood system !


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

lake_m said:


> That is horrendous!


Think morw coffee ended up anywhere but the portafilter.


----------



## HowardND (Aug 6, 2018)

Mesmer said:


> From what i understand it's not compatible with Mignon.


What have you seen or heard which suggests that?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

matomoto said:


> Bfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for the comical value?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

matomoto said:


> Bfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm struggling to believe that this is serious....surely the guy is doing something wrong?


----------



## matomoto (Jun 15, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I'm struggling to believe that this is serious....surely the guy is doing something wrong?


I want to understand that it's how you say

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eureka are just bucking the trend. Whilst everyone else is trying to figure out how to reduce static Eureka have solved the problem of how you make more static... Sure it's messy but it's all about taste in the cup.


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

HowardND said:


> What have you seen or heard which suggests that?


You can see here:

https://www.elektros.it/dk/en/blow_up_zero_retention.html

Also on the Eureka Blow Up webpage it doesn't refer to Mignion. If you check Minion webpage you don't see blow up hopper as optionals.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

If only there was a cheaper more DIY way of achieving this level of genius with, say, an old Mazzer grinder and the addition of some sort of rubber hopper with a lid.


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

I actually added a dome silicone cake form that fit the hopper of the Olympus. Sadly though i got mixed results. Sometimes it would not clear the stuck coffee in the chute and i couldn't notice much air getting lost along the way.

Hoping that either i was doing something wrong and the Eureka Blow Up system doesn't have this issue or the grinder design just won't allow properly clearing the grinds.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Eureka are just bucking the trend. Whilst everyone else is trying to figure out how to reduce static Eureka have solved the problem of how you make more static... Sure it's messy but it's all about taste in the cup.


Disagree......how can offering a solution to clearing our retained grinds be classed as bucking the trend....what is this trend you refer to anyway? These hoppers are on order and ought to be here sometimes in October. Eventually they will be available for all grinders but I believe initially just the Atom/65 range (there is a new 75mm Atom out soon as well).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Disagree......how can offering a solution to clearing our retained grinds be classed as bucking the trend....what is this trend you refer to anyway? These hoppers are on order and ought to be here sometimes in October. Eventually they will be available for all grinders but I believe initially just the Atom/65 range (there is a new 75mm Atom out soon as well).


Confused.... You seem to have taken my post seriously...


----------



## MLG (Dec 5, 2018)

From curiosity i have tested the new zero retention hopper ( the small one ) from Eureka with a Zenith 60E using "single dose".

I did 10 attempts, with the last I made a clip.

It should be noted that at zenit the evacuation hole is adjustable, the retention varies greatly according to its position.

I tried with: "soft pump", "hard pump", "cleaning", and "continuous".

Using as single dose the grinder makes popcorning... Actually the the manufacturer recommends to use with coffee in the hopper.

video>






My last attempt: 18g in - 17.6g out, this means 0.4g, equals a retention of 2.22%..

The small 300g old hopper is 97% indentic with the new one just has a white box besides the "rubber" gasket.

See image:










The price difference is inexplicably high.

Zero retention I saw with Sette, or almost zero at Honne without a hopper of this price range..


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Wouldn't you still get a load of popcorning with single doses with that puffer hopper? I rather like my metal lens hood. I found a little plastic lid that came off one of my son's pots of slime fits inside this perfectly and prevents popcorning! Total cost £4.


----------



## MLG (Dec 5, 2018)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Wouldn't you still get a load of popcorning with single doses with that puffer hopper? I rather like my metal lens hood. I found a little plastic lid that came off one of my son's pots of slime fits inside this perfectly and prevents popcorning! Total cost £4.


Yes this helps the popcorning, but retentions is still the same. I was amazed how much can stuck in the evacuation "chamber".


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am considering the new Atom and anything that can reduce retention would be welcome. However it seems very expensive for what it is?

Any further thoughts from longer term use now?

Many Thanks In Advance

Stuart


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

sep297 said:


> I am considering the new Atom and anything that can reduce retention would be welcome. However it seems very expensive for what it is?
> 
> Any further thoughts from longer term use now?
> 
> ...


What about a Niche?


----------



## sep297 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, The niche is also on the short list, although I am tending to look more towards some big flat burrs at the minute.


----------



## Mesmer (Jul 2, 2017)

I've been using the blow up on the Olympus for quite a while.

You can get it to have low retention (0.1 -0.2g) but it takes some technique: after starting the grinder keep pushing the bellows. This way you get most of the grinds out and there is almost no popcorning.

Still the solution from Eureka is half-baked: it does not fit flush on the grinder, so air escapes between the hopper and grinder, need to use tape to seal it. Also the top lid should have some valve in my opinion. On the upstroke of the bellows, it's actually pulling air and chaff from within the grinder. Thinking of adding an air valve from one of the small pumps made for cleaning camera gear and see how it goes.

Oh and you need a dosing funnel and cleanup on the counter top more often. Because of the bellowing it will make a mess, also flying grounds will stick to the grinder because of static.

Also you should stay away from dark roasts or really fine grinds. Grinder will clog even with the blow up hopper.

Here are the upsides:


No more purges before first coffee.

You can change grind size easily, again no more purges.

No clumping, even at fine grinds.

The grinder stays really clean inside.

Taste is mostly the same as with the hopper (at least for me).


I'd say go for it if you REALLY want the big flat burrs and a bit of tinker. Wondering if SSP burrs would improve anything.

Otherwise get the Niche.


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

If he intended to get an Atom 75 plus the blow up system there are other options for single dosing in that price range other than the Niche.


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

I have tested the blow up system on my Olympus for some time now. It does work well with 7g dosing, but not as well with 20g dosing. I tried to add the beans on the fly as well. Still there's going to be about 6g retention with high dosing. The taste is better with blow up, as there's no new and old grounds swap. I see some use for the blow up, but there's definately have to have correct approach to use it.


----------



## PAVDAW (12 mo ago)

I use a lesbrew bellow, 0.1g either side everytime. Would highly recommend. There are obviously other people doing silicone bellows too so have a look around, these are nice and talk so plenty of force.


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

PAVDAW said:


> I use a lesbrew bellow, 0.1g either side everytime. Would highly recommend. There are obviously other people doing silicone bellows too so have a look around, these are nice and talk so plenty of force.
> 
> View attachment 62621


Did you seal all air intakes including shute air caps. I had grounds all over under display compartment. My single dosing improved drastically. For better result I grind 7 g at a time. With double
basket twice then. First retention after cleaning is still high, but second grind 7g in 7g out. There's more static with bellow, but not too much. Grounds are fluffy, no clumps what so ever. Taste improved a lot with bellow now working properly.


----------

